# Our new Soap Website



## hiddensprings (Aug 6, 2009)

:clap::clap::clap: Yeah, our new soap website has finally launched. I decided earlier this year to take the soap-making/soap making classes portion of our farm website and build a new site. If you're bored or have some spare time, please take a look and give me your thoughts. If you see any typo's or confusing info, please let me know. I am so close to this site that I am sure I've overlooked a few things. You will not offend me by pointing them out. Our site is: Girly Goats |


----------



## goatsareus (Jun 23, 2007)

Very nice website! Will you be offering soap making supplies?

Being a proof reader here, I did see a few grammatical errors; on the page where the soaps for sale are listed, The brown sugar soap should read "gently removes", not "gentle removes". "With a touch of cinnamon, ginger and allspice" is not a complete sentence. And under the fragrance free GM soap, it should say " If you are", not " if your".

The site is very nicely put together, nothing confusing that I could see


----------



## hippygirl (Apr 3, 2010)

In soaps for sale, the font used for the name of the bar should be at least as large as that in the description...IMO, anyway.


----------



## hiddensprings (Aug 6, 2009)

thanks so much for your input ladies. I will make the corrections. I appreciate having "fresh eyes" looking at it.


----------



## Tinker (Apr 5, 2004)

It looks great! Good luck to you.


----------



## InHisName (Jan 26, 2006)

Super! Congrats on a great site!


----------



## SilverVista (Jan 12, 2005)

Front page, second paragraph: "Crafter's Choice has been valued by soapmakers for _year_ because..." should say "years."

"You can visit our Soapmaking Store and order online or _place_ to stop by and visit." Do you mean "or PLAN to stop by?" 

"The only _expection_?" should be spelled exception.

" Girly Goats is a proud member of the Handcrafted Soapmakers Guild. The Handcrafted Soapmakers Guild is a non-profit trade association which..." Try instead "Girly Goats is a proud member of the Handcrafted Soapmakers Guild, a non-profit trade association..." Cleaner and not repetitious. And it should be "association that" not "which." And further on, should say "advocates ON behalf of," not "advocates OF behalf of." 

I know what you mean about being "too close" to something. I had to write up a product description at the last minute at work on Friday, with the boss hanging over my shoulder. Finished and posted it. Got home and got on the computer to take a look again, and realized that it's very confusing and leaves out some of the most important information! In the future, I don't hit the "post" button until I've had a chance to go away and come back after thinking about something else for awhile.

Best of luck with your business!


----------



## lathermaker (May 7, 2010)

On soap page:

If _your_ sensitive to fragrance but want to use a great bar 
*you're*

Where are your ingredient lists?

Keep tweaking, you'll get it done. I'm working on my refab site at the same time....uggghhhh


----------



## shellmar (Apr 4, 2008)

On the soap for sale page I noticed that some of the description paragraphs are indented and others are not. In the doggie soap description, the word repellent is spelled incorrectly.

Under the fragrance free description the "if your" should be - if you're. The sentence "All of the great ingredients, ect...." is a bit awkward. 

I was wondering why some of the descriptions were in red and others were black? 

Perhaps I missed it, but what are the sizes are your products, how many ounces? 

Under Learning the Art of Soap Making- paragraph 3, 2nd sentence- "the save use of lye...." that doesn't make sense to me.

I hope I was helpful in some way to you.

It looks great! I hope you do really well.


----------



## Soap Natsee (Dec 6, 2012)

Dog soap: replenent should be repellent.

garden salve: enfuse should be infuse.

Sweet dream pillow kit: "lay back" should be "Lie back"

Perhaps listing the weight of the bars and also perhaps a small image of each product would be good additions.


----------



## NostalgicGranny (Aug 22, 2007)

Good choice of colors. Yours is easy to read. 

So often people forget that those of us with older eyes have a real hard time reading colored font on colored backgrounds. Or exceptionally large or small print also makes it hard for us to read as well.


----------

